# Weird pains shooting up my back



## lin_li_ (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi...I have been getting some sharp pains shooting up my back while walking or doing routine work. Sometimes, they don't shoot up though, but they are very intense and concentrate on my lumbar spinal region. This pain comes on together with abdominal pain. Anyone experiences this as part of FMS or IBS?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I don't think I experience exactly what you're describing. I have lots of lower back pain, and even shooting pains but they usually go from my lower back through to my abdomen, and not up my spine. A wise patient told me once "If this is something you'd go to the doctor for if you didn't have the Fibro diagnosis, you should go to the doctor". Just in case it's "something". Hope you get it figured out, and feel better soon!


----------

